# Vintage Fuji SJ-10



## stoy (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

I bought my Fuji SJ-10 road bike in 1986. Since I am a very casual rider, it hasn't gotten more than 20 rides. It's in excellent condition. It's metallic blue. I don't have the exact measurements, but I think it's a men's medium. Everything is original and works. I am thinking about selling it. Does anyone know how much this is worth, or you can point me to sources with this information?

Thanks,
Stoy


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

Your bike is has a butted chromoly frame and a lower spec high tension steel fork, and 
lower end Suntour components. It also came stock with only 26" wheels. This bike was slotted in as Fuji's lowest spec adult sized roadbike in 1986. 

In really nice shape it is worth around $100.


----------

